# Getting ready for my country...



## MeLo (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi guys... my 1st journal i've ever written in my life.haha
Besides being a ball player... i also like to have a great physique.think LeBron James/Big Ben for me(not markus ruhl)
I want to get ripped in my abs. My abs only have some cut and lines... but not really etched. My bf% is at 12%. So i'll probably get it down to 8 - 9% in 2 months. My weight is 175lbs now. So my stats are as according
                        Age:15
                        Height:6'0
                        Weight:175lbs(12% bf)
                        Lbm: 155lbs

 My currect stats for current exercise are 
                 Bench Press: 165 x 5
                 Squats: I dont squat to the max with it...(dangerous for a young kid they say)
                 Vertical: 41'(Able to dunk now)
                 100m Dash: 12.5s

So getting cut down to 8%. My stats would be
                         Weight:161lbs(omg that seem light)
                         Height:6'0
                         Vertical:42'(hopefully it'll increase after some weight comes off)
                         100m Dash:12(Ditto)
That seems ideal for a ball player?Now after getting some advice from you all on training to maintain strength and explosiveness in my legs and core(Training forum), i'll start right after my basketball season's over...(i thought i'd prepare early now since im free now)

Im in the 2nd round of my nationals now... after clearing it this week, my semi will be on 20th April. We shldnt have a problem clearing it till the finals. Heh. Which will be in late April.
From then on, i'll be starting my diet, which will take about 1 1/2months to lose 14lb. 
I need to get ready to play for my country for a basketball event in June in Phillipines(anybody from asia pacific joining this event too here?).
My journal will be updated everyday and comprehensive until the important event.

That's it for my first journal ever written... heh. Goodnight guys.


----------



## supertech (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck to ya MeLo.....What country to you play for?


----------



## MeLo (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Good luck to ya MeLo.....What country to you play for?



It's an Asian country in SEA. Singapore. It's not very well known... we only rank 14 in Asia. Im hoping my batch would change all that.(We won Thailand last year which ranked 6 or 7 in Asia by a big margin)


----------



## MeLo (Apr 12, 2004)

Alright. Time for today's jounal...

6:30am - Wake up
7:00am - 300ml 1% milk,mixed with Fiber One. 1 scoop whey protien,1 multi tab.
7:30am - reached school
10:30am - 1cup rice,6oz. chicken breast
10:40am - 'left' school early
1:30pm - 1 NrG Bar
2:15pm - Competition starts
4:30pm - Match ended. 48-36(low scoring game).Won.Big stats.
5:30pm - reached home. 1 scoop whey.1 beef pie(okay this isnt clean).
6:30pm - 1 cup rice. 150g chicken breast.
8:30pm - 1 scoop Pro Complex protein
10:00pm - Sleep


----------



## MeLo (Apr 12, 2004)

feel free and please give me comments on how am i doing diet wise


----------



## MeLo (Apr 23, 2004)

oh yeah..... finally the Finals are over. 94-68 we won. Had 24 pts and 12rbs and 2 ast... but still didnt get the Mvp lol.

Anyway... Right. my diet starts right tml.

Right now i have with me
- Whey protien
- Xlean E/C stack(200mg caffeine/20mg Ephedra)these are the main ingrdients 

Anyway.... can anyone teach me how to consume the E/C? Im planning to take them when im not going to do any heavy activity for the day.....

Thanks


----------



## MeLo (Apr 24, 2004)

Day One
 *each meal are spaced 3 hr apart
 1 - 2 scoop ON Whey + 40g Fiber One
 2 - 12oz. chicken + 2 flour tortillas(total 40g carbs)
 3 - 3oz. chicken + 1 scoop ON Whey + 1 cup rice
 4 - 3oz. chicken + 1 medium sweet potato
 5 - 6oz. chicken + 1 cup rice
 6 - 1 scoop ON Pro complex


----------



## MeLo (Apr 25, 2004)

Day 2
 1 - 2 scoop ON Whey + 40g Fiber one
 2 - 12oz.(300g) chicken + 2 flour tortillas
 3 - 12oz. chicken + 1 cup rice(cooked)
 4 - PWO/ 1 scoop ON Whey + 300ml gatorade(23g carbs)
 5 - 120.z chicken + 1 large potato(7pm)


----------



## MeLo (Apr 25, 2004)

Day 2(w/o day)

Chest - Flat BP 4 x 12
          - Incline BP 4 x 10
          - Incline Flyes 3 x 10

Biceps - Biceps curl 3 x 12


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

Meals look pretty good.  Post workout you are using gatorade.  I think, but I am not sure since i haven't drang gatorade in a long time, that it has a lot of high fructose corn syrup in it.  Fructose isn't what you want post workout.  I'd try and get some dextrose or use a high glycemic carb like rice cakes, which is what I do.


----------



## MeLo (Apr 25, 2004)

my gatorade says sucrose and glucose.....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

oh, okay.  Like i said I wasn't completely sure on the ingredients.


----------



## MeLo (Apr 26, 2004)

Day Three
  1 - Snicker Bar(damn i had no time for breakfast)
  2 - 6oz. Chicken + 2 egg whites + 11/2 cup rice(cooked)
  3 - 1 scoop whey
  4 - 12oz. chicken + 1 large potato
  5 - 6oz. chicken + 1 medium potato
  6 - 1 scoop whey + a few bites on some lean pork(lol i gave into temptation)


----------



## MeLo (Apr 28, 2004)

Day 4
 1 - 1 svr. FF Frozen Yoghurt + 2 scoop ON Whey
 2 - 3/4  cup rice + 1 chicken breast
 3 - 1 cup rice + 1 egg white + 6oz. chicken
 4 - 1 Medium Red Potato + 12oz. chicken


----------



## MeLo (Apr 28, 2004)

Day Five
 1 - 2 scoop ON Whey + 1 svr. noodle
 2 - 3/4 cup rice + 1 chicken breast
 3 - 1 scoop ON  + watermelons + sm. svr peanuts
 4 - 12oz. chicken
 5 - 12oz. chicken


----------



## MeLo (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh rite... i purposely left out all types of vegetables as they are low in calories...

P.S I do eat them =)


----------

